# Carve Data in Stone? Diamond Storage Discs



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember Wordstar...I still have some 5.25" discs somwhere in the basement
I still have some old resumes stored in different versions of software that are no longer made :laughing:
Dunno why I just don't delete them.....


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

Before Wordstar was born there was Magic Window, on the very 1st Apple computer.


----------

